# I feel dumb for now (its to much) how i calculate the acid i need to neutralize the amine freebase..



## Botsauto-Dutchland (Jul 11, 2022)

So i found this site and my compliments i am new to this kind of communicatian..
i tryd the Nabh4/Cucl Reduction and yes 20gr p2np into (dirty) 16gr amines.. so that is nice 

But i have 2 questions 
1* how much Phosforic acid 85% i need for 10ml freebase ? @ the moment i cant figure it out i want to learn but later...

2* Is there a good way no iron pls to p2p ?

sorry for my bad english and i inhaled to much i gues peace !


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

Btw i just take the freebase and distil it with steam takes a wile but i hate the acid base and i think this is better i cant tell the yield because i used some amine to purify from a leackart reduction ...

and so i am asking i ask another thing i can make methylamine hcl is there a way i can produce meth small scale ?


----------



## William Dampier

Dutch046 said:


> 1* how much Phosforic acid 85% i need for 10ml freebase ?



Dutch046About 5ml is approximately for a completely pure free base. It's better to use a pH indicator.


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

William Dampier said:


> About 5ml is approximately for a completely pure free base. It's better to use a pH indicator.



William DampierI do but so i have a indication how much acid i wil mix with methanol, so now i know this add 5ml and check with test trips when i have almost add all the acid/methanol.. normally i using 30 strips because i hate it when i have to start over.


----------



## William Dampier

Dutch046 said:


> I do but so i have a indication how much acid i wil mix with methanol, so now i know this add 5ml and check with test trips when i have almost add all the acid/methanol.. normally i using 30 strips because i hate it when i have to start over.



Dutch046Use one strip repeatedly, transferring a drop from the mixture to part of the strip.


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

i had those expense



William Dampier said:


> Use one strip repeatedly, transferring a drop from the mixture to part of the strip.



William Dampieryea good id i ordered now cheap ones 1 strip of lactose paper.
before i had those from calroth plastic strips with 4 blocks


----------

